# Amiche di valigia



## HR12

Hi, I'm trying to translate " amiche di valigia " to English. The context is an offer on a hotel website, regarding a trip only for girls. It is the title of this offer. How I can translate it? Even something particular. Thanks


----------



## Tegs

Please try to translate it first yourself.


----------



## HR12

Thank you! Could be " Girlfriends of suitcase " , but I don't know if it's clear enough.


----------



## Tegs

Thanks for the attempt  Unfortunately, a literal translation doesn't work very well here. When girls go on a weekend trip together, it's called a "girly weekend", or for dinner and drinks it's a "girly evening". If it's a trip that's not just a weekend, it can be a "girly mini-break". 

What exactly does the offer include? How many nights at the hotel, and what days of the week?


----------



## Bella63

My try: *A case for girls!* It's almost a play on words, in Italian it could be translated as "un caso per ragazze" since the orginal "amiche di valigia" sounds like a play on "amica di penna" or amiche di viaggio...
Just a guess!


----------



## giginho

"amiche di valigia" doesn't make any sense to me....As Bella63 said, it could be a play on words like "amiche di penna/ di letto".....but without your explanation I wasn't able to undestand the meaning

P.S. Bella63: Do we know each other?


----------



## HR12

Thanks to all. The offer is for all the week long, not only for the end; we don't specify the nights: from 1 to as long as you want. The offer includes what the hotel always offers: breakfast, Internet connection, free bikes + things for girls.


----------



## Tegs

In that case, I would call it a "Girly Mini-Break Offer". Or a "Girly Getaway Offer".

(If I saw an offer called "A case for girls" on a hotel website, I wouldn't know what it meant - something to do with selling suitcases )


----------



## Bella63

Thanks for that Tegs
I know ... I also noticed that even to our Italian friend Gigi "amiche di valigia" made no sense... my attempt was to find a catch phrase!


Tegs said:


> In that case, I would call it a "Girly Mini-Break Offer". Or a "Girly Getaway Offer".
> 
> (If I saw an offer called "A case for girls" on a hotel website, I wouldn't know what it meant - something to do with selling suitcases )


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm surprised that "Girly" is a word you would use in a promotional ad like this.  It would never work here (in the U.S.)
Girly - has a slightly disparaging tone, something for little girls, maybe.  The word "girls" to refer to women is not something you will normally find in US advertising.  Also, HR 12, you did not give us the sentence context in which "amiche di valigia" appears.   What is the original sentence? or is it just a title?


----------



## Tegs

It's a title (see post 1)  Girly is ok in the UK/Ireland, so it depends on who the target market is. Interesting to hear it's not ok in the US though 

Is the offer aimed at Americans, or people from the UK/Ireland?


----------



## Bella63

I agree with you on that, but then not having lived in the UK for quite a few years maybe it is not so! (Over to Tegs??) My guess that is was indeed a title for a package tour!
Bella


joanvillafane said:


> I'm surprised that "Girly" is a word you would use in a promotional ad like this.  It would never work here (in the U.S.)
> Girly - has a slightly disparaging tone, something for little girls, maybe.  The word "girls" to refer to women is not something you will normally find in US advertising.  Also, HR 12, you did not give us the sentence context in which "amiche di valigia" appears.   What is the original sentence? or is it just a title?



p.s. Tegs, you beat me to it!


----------



## HR12

The best thing to do in promoting a package tour is to find something that can catch the attention of travellers, so the title must do almost all! The offer is aimed to every women around the world, no differences.


----------



## Bella63

I know what Tegs said earlier on  but having a bit more info from HR, how about "Just (for) girls with/and their (suit)cases"???
or even, again picking up on Tegs, "Girls Getaway offer". As previously stated, even I don't like "girly".


----------



## Tegs

Fair enough about the "girly"  I didn't realise it was so problematic - my friends and I go on "girly evenings" on a regular basis  How about Ladies' Getaway?


----------



## bicontinental

Tegs said:


> When girls go.........for dinner and drinks it's a "girly evening".



 I second what joanvillafane said about the connotation of the adjective “girly” in AmE. “Girl” is fine, though, as in ‘girls’ night out’, which is what I’d call ‘a girly evening’. 

_Amiche di valigia,_ as a title, could be translated into _(Plan)_ _a girls’ getaway!_ (followed by the details of the offer.) Variations on this theme could include:
_A getaway for travel friends_ _(females only)_
_A getaway for girls_
_A friends’ getaway (females only)_
_Plan a friends’ getaway_ (females only) etc.
  Bic.


----------



## HR12

Thanks to all! I have plenty of choice now!


----------



## london calling

Girls of a feather travel together....


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> Girls of a feather travel together....



Nice!


----------



## Bella63

Yes, I get that .... I think it sounds nice on a colloquial level too!


Tegs said:


> Fair enough about the "girly"  I didn't realise it was so problematic - my friends and I go on "girly evenings" on a regular basis  How about Ladies' Getaway?


----------



## chipulukusu

My idea goes to "Girl Friends On The Road" or, if this is not potentially confusing as it could be for an Italian, "Girlfrends On The Road".


----------



## Tegs

But you're not actually on the road if you are in a hotel...


----------



## chipulukusu

That's true... but you may need one if you are on the road!

Edit: Out of jokes... My idea is that in Italian "_amiche di valigie_" refers to friends which put travelling at the very core of their friendship, to an exent that they would not even befriend each other, once forced to stick in one place forever. They _always_ have a suitcase at hand when they are together!

Hence the _on the road_ part!


----------



## CPA

Chipu, se intendevi "scherzi a parte", si dice "joking aside".


----------



## UnePrincesseàParis

london calling said:


> Girls of a feather travel together....



How lovely, London Calling! Very creative!

I also like Teg's suggestion of "Ladies' Getaway".

I agree that girly does often have a rather unpleasant connotation in the United States. Unfortunately, it can even go as far as implying spinelessness or a lack of seriousness, but only in extreme (and rare) cases. We would just say: "Girls' night out (or in)" or simply "Girls' night" as opposed to "Girly evening".


----------



## chipulukusu

CPA said:


> Chipu, se intendevi "scherzi a parte", si dice "joking aside".



Thank you very much CPA, I will remember this!


----------



## giginho

What about playing on the song title: the great escape by Gwen Stefani ?

"The girly escape"


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> "The girly escape"


Giginho, agli amici americani non piace "girly"....


----------



## Bella63

giginho said:


> What about playing on the song title: the great escape by Gwen Stefani ?
> 
> "The girly escape"


 Or: a girls escape? A girls only escape?



london calling said:


> Giginho, agli amici americani non piace "girly"....


 Hi there, even I don't like girly in this context!!!


----------



## UnePrincesseàParis

Bella63 said:


> Or: a girls escape? A girls only escape?



 A girls only escape is a nice suggestion.


----------

